# What time of the day to feed?



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Kia will be 5 month old in a couple of days. I've been feeding her 3 times a day and she was always very excited about food but now sometimes she just ignores it and eats the next meal.

I haven't been able to feed her the same time everyday because I am a student and sometimes I wake up a little bit later when I spend my night studying but now I want to feed her everyday at the same time.

What time do you feed your baby/ies? And should I switch to two times a day or it's too early?

I am feeding her Royal Canin. I know, not the best choice but it's the best comparing to other foods I have in my area. 


Love for you all! xxx


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Others will weigh in, but I made the switch around 9 months. I added carrots and peanut butter for treat midday. Luck was a little usually because he has always had bits of our food - almost everything we ate - he got a tiny bit.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Mine eats morning and evening as an adult dog. I'm not sure when he started only 2 meals but he needed more frequent meals as a puppy.

You might find that you adjust to his schedule and that being on more of a regular schedule means that he goes potty regularly too and it's easier to train. It's more predictable. I usually feed Jodi at about 6:30-7 am but that's because I need to have him eat and go outside before I leave for work. I think I had to get up earlier when he was younger because it was all new to me and I needed extra time. I'm sure if 8 am or thereabouts , works for you that's ok too. And then again at about 5 to 5:30. 

Today though he could care less about eating it's 11:30 and he still has not eaten - they are all a little different, and some days they may be a little hungrier than others (Jodi is almost 9 though and a puppy could be very different, ie gobble it up).


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I forgot to mention the times Luck eats - 5:30 AM after his medicines and then about 6:30 PM, with a before bed treat at about 9 PM


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I went to two meals around 8 or 9 months, as my vet told me. Mine eat at 6:00am and at 5:00 PM. They get veggies or fruits and a tiny but of cheese for a snack around 11:00am. 
They eat 1/4 C each meal .


----------

